# Ducks Unlimited wood duck logo



## BrownBuster (May 15, 2009)

this is the only picture i am able to find of this logo. i am interested in possibly getting it as a tattoo. if anyone could get a better picture to better make a stencil from i would greatly appreciate it. im not sure whether to get the traditional duckhead or the wood duck head. i thought the wood duck because it also shows a little Georgia pride since it seems that is what makes up more of our duck population. any more pictures yall can offer up or advice on which to choose? thanks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2009)

Not sure if you saw what was posted in your earlier thread, but I was the 1st one to try to help with some info, then folks started misbehaving & I guess it was removed this afternoon in the Around the Campfire forum section.  Here's some of the same things I offered so maybe it can help.  

Here's web link with a nice tattoo library, but this takes you to some duck samples: 

http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/tattoos_designs_symbols_ducks.htm 


Here's some image samples that may be of interest to you.  Good luck in finding something you like.


----------



## BrownBuster (May 16, 2009)

i appreciate the help. i have seen that tattoo you have attached and i think it looks good. i just don't don't think i want to get something so elaborate. that is why i settled on the DU logo. i am a member of DU and i think its a worthy cause, plus i just like it. i did like the old school pieces from the link. one time i was at a tattoo shop and saw some sailor jerry flash with some ducks flying and it was pretty awesome.


----------

